# Great Bike Rack...finally!



## heron (May 13, 2010)

I have been looking for a solution to the bike rack for some time. I have a hitch on the front of my truck but don't like looking at the bikes going down the road. I also have an old Sportworks(75lbs, now Thule T2). I debated about putting a receiver on the back of the TT and going that route but I decided to try the Valley hitch mounted 3 bike EZ. 
Fits right on the shank of my Equalizer, just about clears the spacing on the shank where it connects.

The Cons:

1. I'll have to get everything loaded in the back of my truck before putting the bikes on and cannot let down the tailgate until bikes and rack are removed

2. To completely remove the rack the equalizer shank must be removed from the hitch and the rack slid off the end.

3. You have to have enough tongue weight left over on your vehicle

The PROs:

1. Very WELL made and STRONG
2. I can carry 3 bikes on my hitch without taking up room under the topper or risking the back of the camper/frame etc...leveraging
3. Take 10 seconds to install as long as your doing it when your done getting everything packed up in the back and then install equalizer shank.
4. $115 vs receiver hitch, welding etc... $400
5. Now I have room on the front of my truck for my cargo carrier...

Just thought I'd help another member out if they are looking for a transport option


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

...pictures?


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

Here's a pic of mine. I just ordered all the parts and put it together. Well it wasn't quite that easy it took some work calculating all that I needed. See link below.

http://www.dogandtrailer.com/index.php?action=gallery;sa=view;id=130


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ...pictures?


x2


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ...pictures?


Here it is: http://www.amazon.com/Valley-91150-Bike-Rack-Carrier/dp/B001LM4WUK

I will take pics next time it is on my truck with the trailer and bikes on it.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Be sure to test out your configuration with that rack before you need it for camping. I tried something similar when I had my tent trailer. Bought a dual hitch extension from Northern Tool with undesired results. When it was all assembled, the bikes would interfere with the tongue jack so we couldn't use it. Ended up paying some big bucks for a Prorac system.


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

Troy n Deb said:


> Here's a pic of mine. I just ordered all the parts and put it together. Well it wasn't quite that easy it took some work calculating all that I needed. See link below.
> 
> http://www.dogandtrailer.com/index.php?action=gallery;sa=view;id=130


i have been thinking of doing this somehow, but be able to keep both wheels on. It says custom built....what did you do to customize?


----------

